# [FREEGAME] on Android Catch butterfly



## Luisyau (Jul 15, 2013)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
our's game now is on amazon ,"Tiny Friends Blitz 2 : The Dragon Fly Park Saga"










HOW TO PLAY
Tap on the screen to shoot your net and catch and many creatures as possible. Tap on the power ups at the top of the screen to use them.

Product Description

- Blast fruit out of the trees and collect those yummy acorns!
- Unlock and travel through all the gorgeous island levels!
- Unlock bubble powers up and fire ball your way to victory, or use the extend aim item for more accuracy!
- Experience super fun game play in a beautiful game world and have fun!

Please show your support by downloading and rating the game.
Have fun


----------

